# To drill or not to drill.....this is the question



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

What's the best way to drill screw posts on tjet resin bodies? 

Do you use a drill bit or a Dremel bit?


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

i use drill bit jerry if i wasent so blind i would tell u the size maybe my kids can tell me and i will let u know in chat


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

pin vice if ya have one. If you don't, chuck the bit in a dremmel and spin it by hand. That's what I do anyway.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pinvise ...by hand!

If ya feel like ya have to use a mechanical drilling contraption... try adding and old set screw mount aluminum wheel as a drill stop/collar and set your depth. 

Keeps ya from drilling through hoods, trunks, and fingies!

Ask me how I know this....go on....ask! LOL


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You mean you AREN'T suposed to use your finger as a drill stop? Now you tell me. I guess you'll tell me that I'm not suposed to poke the axles through the Vincent rims and into my fingers too. So hard for a human klutz to keep up...

On the serious side, I also use a thread cutter in a pin vise after I drill the base hole with another pin vise. I use 2-56 screws. I know some guys use 1-72 screws but those are a little tiny for a guy with 10 thumbs abd no fingers. These work well for me in Dash and Bad Dawg bodies as well as Giperjet bodies with the DIY styrene posts. If I could just pain the dern things...

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

personaly, I prefer use this type of stuff, used for screws (sorry, I don't know the english name of it) : 












i've got a lot of difficulty to make my own styrene mouting posts...I missed the ferrari 250gto ones, for example.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

D. The proper term here is "anchors"....slang is "Mollies".


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I like the yellow ones!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you Bill for the translation. Actually, I don't use this typical anchors, but I didn't find a proper picture of it, I guess I'll have to make a photo of one of my car.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> D. The proper term here is "anchors"....slang is "Mollies".


Actually Bill.... that would be "le anchor" for Dem.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

absolument ! 


here's a pic of the specific anchors I use for body mount. Here it's a 1/32 porsche, but it 's the same thing (only the size of the anchor changes).


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

demether said:


> absolument !
> 
> 
> here's a pic of the specific anchors I use for body mount. Here it's a 1/32 porsche, but it 's the same thing (only the size of the anchor changes).


Is that a 1969 short tail Porsche 917 body, Dimitri?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Russ, 

It's a 917 LH Le Mans 1969, Proto Slot Kit 1/32 resin kit :






















The first slot car kit I 've ever mounted, by the way ! Now I' m an experienced car builder...I mounted 3 kits, including the h0 corvette GS


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I see it's the ill-fated John Woolfe car. Masion Blanche claimed another victim in 1969. The original 917 was an untamed beast and should not have been in the hands of an amatuer, gentleman driver. Woolfe entered a 3L Repco powered Chevron B129 the previous year and made 27 laps. How he decided to trade up to a 4.5L 917 is beyond me. Despite the history, that is a very nice looking slot car.

Hutts love the 917... :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------

